# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Новая клавиатура Logitech c подсветкой клавиш для комфортного использования даже в темноте

## Labs

Управляй телевизором через компьютер с помощью первой диванной клавиатуры Logitech К830 c подсветкой клавиш.

Компания Logitech (SIX: LOGN) (NASDAQ: LOGI) представляет очередную новинку — Logitech® Illuminated Living-Room Keyboard K830 клавиатуру с подсветкой клавиш, созданную специально для использования в гостиной и для просмотра ТВ. Клавиши с подсветкой, встроенный тачпад, усовершенствованное беспроводное подключение, возможность подзаряжать устройство – все это позволяет с комфортом пользоваться клавиатурой, не вставая с дивана, даже, чтобы включить свет. 

«Все большее количество людей хотят получать доступ к фильмам, ТВ программам, музыке  и фото через компьютеры, подключенные к ТВ, — говорит Шарлотта Джонс, вице-президент компании Logitech по развитию направления аксессуаров для ПК. — Мы учитывали этот фактор при создании новой клавиатуры для гостиной Logitech K830. Клавиши с подсветкой и премиальный дизайн, который идеально подходит для гостиных комнат, делают эту клавиатуру лучшим выбором для людей, которые активно используют ТВ через компьютерное соединение». 

Яркость подсветки клавиатуры автоматически адаптируется к интенсивности освещения в комнате, что обеспечивает комфортную печать и в сумерках, и в темноте без дополнительной регуляции.  Подсветка автоматически включается при нажатии клавиш и выключается через пять минут ожидания для сохранения заряда аккумулятора. 

Созданная для современных жилых пространств, эта невесомая и компактная клавиатура с мягким нажатием клавиш идеально подойдет для мультимедийных развлечений. Вы можете расслабиться, удобно расположиться на диване и легко управлять своим ПК с этой клавиатуры на расстоянии до 10 метров – это возможно благодаря беспроводному соединению на частоте 2.4Гц.  Также клавиатура Logitech К830 очень просто заряжается – вам не придется беспокоиться о замене батареек.

Клавиатура 2 в 1, очень удобна для использования в гостиной – мышка никогда не потеряется в диванных подушках. Гладкий и отзывчивый тачпад позволяет управлять курсором с высокой степенью точности. Сама тонкая клавиатура со скругленными краями может храниться в вертикальном положении, экономя свободное пространство. 

*Системные требования*

Windows® 7, Windows 8 и более поздние версии

*Технические характеристики:*

*Tачпад*

Значительная сенсорная поверхность размерам 80x52 мм
Улучшенное покрытие для скольжения
Отдельные клавиши для левой и правой кнопки мыши
Поддержка жестов (при установке программного обеспечения Logitech)

*Клавиши*

Ресурс клавиш: до пяти миллионов нажатий  
Низкий профиль кнопок

*Размеры*

Длина: 367 мм
Ширина: 125,3 мм 
Высота (толщина): 16,5 мм 
Вес: 495 грамм 

*Цена и доступность*

О поступлении клавиатуры Logitech Illuminated Living-Room Keyboard K830 в Беларуси и розничной цене будет сообщено дополнительно. 

Более подробная информация доступна на сайте www.logitech.com

----------

